# Car trick-or-treating



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you seen the kids that have their parents drive them around, stopping at every house to trick-or-treat? Because where I live now all the kids do that now. Harder to scare them if they just go straight out and back  . That and they leave all their wrappers all over the place, because they live like a 1/2 mile away so they thus don't have to pick it up. Sorry if I'm ranting.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Where's the fun in that? Nothing like walking down dark streets engulfed in eerie shadows and the chill from the wind running down your back.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

JohnnyL said:


> Where's the fun in that? Nothing like walking down dark streets engulfed in eerie shadows and the chill from the wind running down your back.


What he said. In my neighborhood the houses are spread out a bit, but the kids are all on foot. Much more creepy that way...


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

yes, I know.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

At least they ARE Trick Or Treating..I sometimes get vanloads of kids pulling up to my yard. I'd rather see that than have them not come at all. This way, kids who wouldn't be able to come by foot can see my display. With all the reports I keep hearing about kids not being able to ToT at houses, I take what I can get. At least they aren't mall ToTing..or doing that gastly "Trunk-or-Treat" where they go to a frickin parkinglot and ToT from one open car trunk to the next. God I really hate that.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

driving in a car is necessary where I live as the closest house from me that allows trick or treating is over a mile away and thats about the distance from house to house as even though I live in a city of 75k people hardly any houses do toting.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

people do the car TOTing around here because it usually rains or snows. Last year it was just cold and the cars were still there.

I think it's because the parents are too lazy to walk.
I don't mind too much though 'cause the headlights set off some of my props in the graveyard.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

We started pulling the kids around the neighborhood in a wagon/trailer








Every year more and more friends/neighbors are jumping in to have some fun. The walk house to house for the most part, but so many "older" folks don't hand out candy, that there may be several houses that don't have anything for the kids......grinches!


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Around here almost every house has trick or treating, All houses are just a few yards from each other, and they don't have to go far to get here, even from across town. Yet they still do it. Yet I do see why it would be necessary in your'e conditions, though.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

It doesn't bother me as long as they try to keep their headlights off and running lights on. Walking through the neighborhood with my kids all night with peoples brights in my eyes can make for a splitting headache.

Also, the people who don't have kids in tow want to drive WAY too fast with all of those kids around. Like they're annoyed by all of the children in their way.


----------

